# I need help my phone won't turn on



## maria-dear (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a cherry mobile flare s4 and it doesn't turn on even if i tried charging it. It only shows black screen


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Cross posting is considered discourteous. Please read this.
Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

So are you saying the phone battery is dead, or do you suspect the phone is damaged. Try typing more information, there is no word count limit or word charge. You are after all seeking help. Perhaps taking the time to write a proper query would be beneficial.


----------



## Markhascole (Mar 22, 2017)

i think you should buy a new one.


----------



## iam_lucas (Jun 27, 2017)

try booting into safe mode or try reseting the phone


----------

